# Fake HGH Fragment 176-191? Legit?



## pumperalbo (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello boys



I got fragments from a dealer for 1 year for someone else.

So now this one said it is not a Secuirty code on it normally is the bio-peptides, that's true.

I have injected it now, but the following happens, I'm typing on GHRP2 Or GHRP6 can not quite differentiate.

Maybe someone of you knows the vials # 05 #


I tested it for 20 days

Injected and very fast the first 3 days get a huge hunger, as well as  dizziness and "low blood sugar" that's how it felt, sweating was there  too, the huge hunger was gone after about 3 days

In the mirror one has seen something definitely, the fat went away more slowly and I looked "muscular" in the mirror with shirt
More strength during training, but very tired during the day

The sleep was really deep and the dreams really real after getting up, you felt very fit.

Well, here are a few pictures maybe someone of you can help, or say what's in there, I do not take it anymore.

Pictures
https://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=17031205
https://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=16246015
https://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=23743547


----------



## Mr P (Mar 1, 2018)

peptides has between 4 and 6 amino acid you must pin it best on an empty stomach to work on it's best and will last 30 minutes then dies out quickly especially if you eat right after you pin, In the beginning the subject feels a light euphoria a sence of well feeling but only last 1 day then you don't get that feeling back, also you get hungry your appetite increases, other sides light headed and your sugar drops,  to make the best out of peptides  you need more frequent pinning about 8 to 10 times or more a day to keep the peptide in your blood levels in normal range, this means you will spend more money, sounds like your peptide is real but your wasting your money once your body becomes adapted your gonna need to pin more frequently so get ready to spend more, to me peptides are garbage, Just look around hgh is 191 amino acid Just 1 pin last all day..


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 2, 2018)

Use n get some real gh too.  

I use to use them in conjunction 

But I didn’t pay jack for the peps so financially it was fine.  

GL


----------



## pumperalbo (Mar 2, 2018)

yes understand so far

my question is rather if these fragments are real or not, if anyone knows, because normally these have a security sticker these other products

i also had another fragment i had 0 hungry at the beginning so i think this is ghrp2 or ghrp6 in it instead of fragment 176-191, i do not know it unfortunately

Maybe someone recognizes or has had the same vials

does anyone know?


----------



## Mr P (Mar 2, 2018)

so far you have shown some symptoms by far it seems  real and not a scam.
may someone else chime in


----------



## pumperalbo (Mar 2, 2018)

Mr P said:


> so far you have shown some symptoms by far it seems  real and not a scam.
> may someone else chime in



ok thanks i will test 2-3 month on 1april begining


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2018)

It does work but as P said, u need to put in your time with them.  Eat at the proper times n train around doses too.  

That’s y I said to look for some real gh too.  Cuz ur going to get sick of the worker sooner or later.


----------



## Bestanaboleu (Mar 6, 2018)

the original amps have a rubble code for checking for realness by biopetide homepage..

but many fake produkts have a weak effect, you can use it


----------



## pumperalbo (Mar 7, 2018)

Bestanaboleu said:


> the original amps have a rubble code for checking for realness by biopetide homepage..
> 
> but many fake produkts have a weak effect, you can use it




Exactly on the packaging at the fragment especially

Unfortunately, I did not have the packaging but there were the codes on it I think it's original but
Let's start on 10 april ca so then I can report

currently take another fragment 2mg and it works my belly fat goes very well away


----------

